# Blue color found in Sweden



## big_swede (Dec 15, 2014)

The Swedish line of hardware stores, Jula, has the correct Yamaha blue "Signalblau" RAL5005 in spray cans. The price of a can is SEK 79.90


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What is the cost here. at the going money exchange rate???????


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Krona @.12 to USD would be around $9.30 a can.
I'm not smart.......I just googled it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i got 8.29 a can


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm easy, let's say between eight and ten bucks a can depending on the fluctuating exchange rate. 

The big question is: How much does it cost to ship it to the states !! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------

